# Pics of RHOM eating



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thought I'd try a different way of feeding him today, rather than just droping his food in :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Its the first time i've tried it, but he wasn't timmid


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: you know there is an add attachment right next to the browse button and u can place multiple pics in one post

but that claw looks funny







and what are you feeding him


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

lol...that's a pretty creative feeding method, indeed :nod:

sweet shots, though. I have some questions if you don't mind....

*1.)* How big is your rhom?

*2.)* What type of rhom is it? Cause he looks very dark for his size!

*3.)* What size tank is he/she in?

*4.)* What are you feeding him in the pics? I think it looks like steak.

Sorry for all the questions, buddy.

lol :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont have the words


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Death, i'll try it.







I'm a simpleton when it comes to computers :laugh:

JesseD- the rhom is 6 or 7 inch, thats a guestimate








dont know what sort of rhom he is, found him at a lfs marked up as a black piranha.
He's in a 180litre bowfront for the moment, and I'm feeding him a piece of beefheart in the pics.

here's a pic of him shortly after feeding, having a snap at my fingers.

and of course he finished off his meal with a big yawn :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Thanks Death, i'll try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










no problem i just figured it out to the other day


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

very nice looking rhom you have there, man. his dark color is remarkable being at the size that he is :nod:

very good picture taking skills and perfect timing on that 'yawning' shot!

I am at a loss of words as how to compliment your stunning rhombeus.

*AWESOME!!!!* I don't know what else to say


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Amazing pics


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys









He's not quite as dark in the flesh so to speak. I had to turn the shutter speed up to keep the focus so the pics are a little dark.
He's also got a redish tinge in the pics due to the tank lighting and me not knowing how to use photo shop.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Thanks Death, i'll try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME open mouth pic. What r u using for a camera?

Also, it looks like you are feeding him a peice of cherry pie in the first pic!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

94, the camera is a canon G5. Only had it a few months but I'm well pleased with it


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

awesome pics and rhom


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice pics and rhom!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

u never disappoint me with ur pics.. just amazing


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> 94, the camera is a canon G5. Only had it a few months but I'm well pleased with it
> [snapback]808829[/snapback]​


I wish I could take pics that good. My gf just got a CANON POWERSHOT A95 DIGITAL. It's 5 megapixels, but I can't figure out how to get a decent picture


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow wow wow.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

glad i clicked on this thread. Deff worth it.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

man id hate to put my own fish down, but i wish he looked like that!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

very good quality pics! ncie fish 2


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Just had to throw the Open Mouth pic in there Aye Yorkie?
Just had to!








Dont worry about death, He gets a little intimidated by any pix that arent GREEN! rasp:

Seriously though, GREAT Shots! Thats a VERY, VERY Nice looking Fish.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I wish I could take pics that good. My gf just got a CANON POWERSHOT A95 DIGITAL. It's 5 megapixels, but I can't figure out how to get a decent picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers guys for looking and commenting









94NDTA- just keep messing with the settings, its digital so doesn't cost anything except your time. I didn't know a thing about photography up until a few months ago. Its all been trial and error. Biggest tip would be to use a tripod or stand the camera on a stool or something to eliminate camera shake with the higher shutter speeds.









Gordeez- Cheers dude, of course i had to put a yawnie pic in..... wouldnt be a yorkshire post without one :laugh: maybe i'll have to do a thread with all the open mouth and yawning pics i've taken so far :rasp:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Cheers guys for looking and commenting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Agree, Trial and Error, Mostly Error on my Part :laugh: 
Once you end up getting the hang of it, Different Techniques down,
Pics will DeF. Get better!

I agree again, wouldnt be a Yorkie post without the Open Mouth!
Been trying to get ahold of Pedro about my Rhoms.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That is just the best man! The claw thing looks funny.

Did he eat all that food?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez, I've taken that many pics that i'm running out of memory on my computer, and out of all of them only about 1% are worth posting so i'd say my pic taking is also mostly error :laugh:

Traumatic, he ate it all except a very small piece. I usually feed whats left to my Aussie yabby, who also likes to try to have my fingers through the glass :laugh:


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

amazing as always u could win potm every month


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i still cant believe how great your critters look man


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

cool


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys








Maybe hand feeding next?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Maybe hand feeding next?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Try to make a Video of that though...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> :nod:
> Try to make a Video of that though...:rasp:
> [snapback]810326[/snapback]​


You mean just in case it goes wrong


----------

